# New member from Sweden , new renovation,



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello all. 
Figured it's time to make my first post after been reeding here for quite some time.
A few pics where I am at today after a complete renovation of my lawn.

6-10" of new quality top soil
Starter fertilizer (11-5-18) 8 lbs/1k
Alot of KBG/Creeping red Fescue seeds.

11th May







This is 16 days after seeding.

28th of May



21 days

2nd of June



My question is. When can I start to apply herbicide? Like 2,4-D, MCPA, Mecoprop-P and Dicamba. 
I entered the lawn to remove some weeds, the soil was quite soggy after 3 times a day of irrigation, so i left some foot prints maybe 0.1" deep. Those pisses me off right now. Should i fix them some how or will they vanish when the grass will get dense and get deep roots?

To other European members. Have any good sources on lawn products like herbicides and humic acid?

Cheers.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Welcome to TLF, your reno looks great. Be sure to read the label for application timing after seeding, but many are safe after the fourth mowing. I'd wait to fix the footprints, the issue may resolve itself. You should lookup some of the postings by another member here, @TheSwede for product sourcing ideas.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

Your reno looks great -where are you situated? Southern part of Sweden? I see from your post that you already have Dicotex. I have bought EU-approved selective herbicides from UK and Germany (mainly from ebay stores). I have also bought some "hard to get stuff" from the US via a shipping forwarder. With taxes and freight it will cost you about twice compared to the US price so it is not exactly cheap, but it is still worth it, I believe.

Originally I wanted to do a full reno august/september last year but I decided postpone the reno to put down irrigation as part of the reno (my lawn was absolutely nuked after last summers drought...). The revised plan was to do the reno this spring instead but sure enough, due to the tariff situation between US and China I've had to spend most of my time since February on airplanes and hotel rooms. With that now behind me I am looking to start the reno in early august instead.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

Cheers guys!

OK, i will wait with the weed ap a couple of weeks and try to live with the foot prints also that time.

Fellow swede. I am located an hour drive west from Stockholm. Lake District (Mälardalen). 
Yes the dicotex i have found but this is what i understand to use when the weed is up and full bloom. It would be nice to have some herbicides to put out in spring like a pre weed stuff.

What hard to get stuff do you mean?


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

The only thing that still is fairly easy to get in the EU are decent selective post emergants like Dicotex. Long lasting pre-emergants like Prodiamine is difficult/impossible to find in the EU. Your lawn actually looks ridiculously weed free but Mesotrione (sold under the name Tenacity) would have helped you tremendously with controlling weeds during the grass germination phase.
Apart from those I also pulled the trigger on some T-NEX plant growth regulator that will slow down vertical growth of the grass but promote thickening of the lawn.


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

Ok thank you. I found this source for some stuff. http://www.landhandel-polen.de/unkrautvernichter-mit-glyphosat-kaufen/unkrautvernichter-f%C3%BCr-rasen-rasenfl%C3%A4che-kaufen.html

@Miggity 
The foot prints are 1" deep not 0.1". Don't know what I was thinking. Maybe 0.1 foot. But does that make a difference? Should I still wait and see?


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Consider your options. Roll the lawn while moist using a heavy roller to even the surface and compact the surrounding soil, or wait and add sand, soil. or organic matter gradually in 1 cm additions to even the surface. I see no need to rush the fix unless it is unsightly to visitors rather than yourself.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

TheSwede said:


> The only thing that still is fairly easy to get in the EU are decent selective post emergants like Dicotex. Long lasting pre-emergants like Prodiamine is difficult/impossible to find in the EU. Your lawn actually looks ridiculously weed free but Mesotrione (sold under the name Tenacity) would have helped you tremendously with controlling weeds during the grass germination phase.
> Apart from those I also pulled the trigger on some T-NEX plant growth regulator that will slow down vertical growth of the grass but promote thickening of the lawn.


To be fair, the Tenacity label specifically says "Do not use this on fine fescue seedings because it can severely thin out fine fescue seedings", so its probably better he didnt.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> TheSwede said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that still is fairly easy to get in the EU are decent selective post emergants like Dicotex. Long lasting pre-emergants like Prodiamine is difficult/impossible to find in the EU. Your lawn actually looks ridiculously weed free but Mesotrione (sold under the name Tenacity) would have helped you tremendously with controlling weeds during the grass germination phase.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@Greasmatta Your renovation looks great! Can I ask where you obtained the KBG from? I'm in the UK and use Pitchcare https://www.pitchcare.com/ for all my supplies other than seed which I get from https://www.germinal.com/

Pitchcare ship worldwide so it may be worth speaking to them about your needs e.g. humic acid. They have liquid products, one pure Humic and the other mixed with fertiliser and seaweed which I'm using https://www.pitchcare.com/shop/green-solutions/green-solutions-18-9-9-10l-with-seaweed-and-humic-acid-te-154u-26a-9p2o5-9k2o-w-v.html

I put down a low amount of the liquid every 2-4 weeks so even though the NPK numbers look high, the amount going out is low.

I cannot find any granular humic products


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

Cheers @RCUK!

Great, I will have a look at Pitchcare. Have you used their pure liquid humic acid?

I bought my seeds locally from a garden store. It is a well known Swedish (in Sweden) brand name Weibulls. Seed mix with KBG and Red fescue. The seeds is from Denmark I think. 
I use granular fertilizer. A Norwegian brand named Yara. Former "Norsk Hydro". Its the brand what the farmers use around here so they are quite cheap. A 50 pound bag of NPK 21-4-7 cost around 25 Euros. 
Yesterday i Mow my lawn for first time and gave it a light ap of 1kg /100m2 21-4-7
Day 25 after seed. When should I cut back on the watering? I water now every morning, around 7.5mm. First 15 days i run the system 3 times a day.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@Greasmatta Sorry for the delayed reply. I have not used the pure Humic liquid.

With the watering I reduced to once every two days then twice a week over the course of two weeks. I now water twice a week if there is no rain which seems to work on my lawn with its sandy loam soil.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Really nice reno. 
For products (humic, fertilizer etc etc) i Can recommend the Danish site Linds.dk.

And for spraying fertilizers premixed (cheaper and smaller amounts than Linds) BioNutria are really nice  (i am located in DK but think they ship to Swedwn)


----------

